

Ask HN: Anyone using Mosh? Seems development has stalled since January - defied

Anyone still using Mosh (the mobile shell)?
Looking at their Github page [0], it seems the last commit was in January.<p>Is this project abandoned?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;keithw&#x2F;mosh
======
tucosan
It might make more sense to open an issue on the projects issue tracker and
ping the maintainers there. Judging by the activity on the tracker I doesn't
seem that the project was abandoned:
[https://github.com/keithw/mosh/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aclos...](https://github.com/keithw/mosh/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aclosed)

